# Is the Panasonic FZ150 Overhyped and what comes in when this is gone from the market?



## sanudigit (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all
A month back I was looking for a nice zoom, point and shoot camera.Saw a couple of review threads and after getting familiar with a bit saw that the Panasonic Fz-150 is the considered by reviewers as best superzoom bridge camera with loads of features at a price of approx 23K.But as usual, once it has already established as a good camera it started selling like hot cakes and run out of stock.Almost every online stores started showing as 'out of stock'.Today none of the Indian sites have this model.Even Amazon is showing a price of 550$.
So I wonder whether this is another overhype or what.Well seeing into the history of Panasonic FZ, it first released a FZ-100 but some thing was wrong with the model .So it released the FZ100 rectifying all the mistakes and adding lot new goodies.It was Panny's way of saying sorry to the photo-philes.And once the Fz150 started getting the good reviews and gaining the lost trust of customers , Panny decided that the apology is over and got back to business.It released the FZ200.I dont see any special difference in the Fz150 & FZ200 but it costs almost 1.5 times more ( FZ150' last known selling price was 23K at Flipkart and Fz200 is 35K ). I dont mean to hurt the FZ150 prized owners but this is one erratic camera market.Even the next best Canon SX40 Hs is out of market . Well they only keep those lousy SONY models ( I am not a big fan of SONY , Sony products are elegent but very vulnerable ).
So my question that in the 'post FZ150' era (I only mean this realative to availability) which bridge super zoom cameras now come in place.
Thanks 
Sanu


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

FZ150 had the best pic quality at full zoom...and its focus is also quit fast....

The good thing about sony's success is faster focus and good quality pic at the limited zoom

panasonic had great success with FZ50 then came fz100 which was flop and then fz150 which was a hit...even fz47 is flop...it doesnt mean the reviews are paid reviews 

FZ200 have fixed aperture....which itself will cost a lot to produce..and its a latest one...u r comparing its price with a 1.5 years old cam...its performance will surely be the best around

Nikon have flopped with there superzooms...now its time we see what canon gives with its 50x zoom...people r not stupid enough to buy a product coz it have a tag of canon and a 50x zoom


----------



## nac (Sep 29, 2012)

You may get FZ150 from a local dealer (a small dealer).

All these HX100/HX200, SX40 and FZ150 cameras are good. As SX40 and FZ150 are out of stock and you don't fancy Sony bridge, that leaves one and only FZ200. But if you are little serious and ready to spend over 30 grand you can go for DSLR.


----------



## rider (Sep 29, 2012)

Panasonic Lumix Dmc-FZ150 Price - Buy Panasonic Lumix Dmc-FZ150 Price in India, Best Prices n Review


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't used it but seeing the images... SX40 does produce very good looking images. Bridge cams aren't very popular in general as people look for slimmer alternatives. And DSLRs are no longer very costly... so pro consumers go for DSLRs or even cheaper mirrorless alternatives and general users go for point and shoots because of sleek looks.

I haven't used it but seeing the images... SX40 does produce very good looking images. Bridge cams aren't very popular in general as people look for slimmer alternatives. And DSLRs are no longer very costly... so pro consumers go for DSLRs or even cheaper mirrorless alternatives and general users go for point and shoots because of sleek looks.


----------

